# Workbench top



## Craig Moore (Feb 1, 2010)

Somewhere this past summer I read about making a jig to set your hand held router in (like a sled) and you used a flat cutting bit (not sure what the bit is called) and the sled & router moved across the top of your hand made bench top to smooth and take out any high spots. All you had to do was identify your lowest spot, set your router to that depth and it would bring everything else down to that thickness.

Anyone familiar with what I am talking about? If so, I would like the details. I have a workbench that I made the top out of red oak boards but when I glued them together I didn't get the top very true.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

If only I saved things I saw so I could find them later. I remember reading on a router forum somewhere about this very thing. The router was set on 2 rails. I'm sure someone else here has the site I'm thinking of bookmarked. I'll look around though and see if I can find it.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe I actually found it =). Go to http://www.routerforums.com/ and do a search for "skis". You will get a ton of different threads about this. A lot of good info there.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

Dont quote me, but I think the bit you want is a flat bottom mortising bit. Also I have a friend who tried the sled idea to plane his boards since he didnt have a planer. He had fairly good success doing it this way but it was time consuming. I believe your best bet would be to try to find someone with a planer wide enough or a drum sander. You could also try a hand held belt sander.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

simply attach two stout rails to the sides, using angle steel, channel, probably even pipe. then build a sled, again stout material long enough to ride on the rails for your router and have at it.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

didn't woodnthings post a router jig for this?

I can't find it now... sorry


*edit*

try this : http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/can-i-use-my-portable-planer-jointer-14969/#post116604


----------



## Steven57 (Nov 5, 2010)

*red oak top*

Sure would like to see some pics of your red oak top. I'm going to be building one out of red oak myself pretty soon. Was thinking of alternating the strips with beech for a striped look.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There is a cabinet shop in my area that rents wide belt sander time. I think that it would be easier, quicker and safer to find someone that rents time on their wide belt sander. (It might be cheaper also.)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Like this only bigger?*





Or this one:




 :blink: bill


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

www.thewoodwhisperer.com you can look through his videos he explains the router sled and even shows how to make one. The guy that owns and runs the site is Marc Spagnulo contributing editor to FWW and also Pop woodworking. All around great guy he also has a iTunes channel called woodtalk online. He really values his viewers and actually answers all emails personally so if you ask for a drawing or something I am almost positive he would be more than willing to share. Not to mention all the other great perks on the site everyone should check it out there is something for everyone. Very good source of information and education. as well as live video streaming and char of his shop and other woodworkers shops aroundcthe world.


----------



## bobfowkes (Sep 2, 2009)

In the first video, I'm amused that the guy is wearing no eye protection, no ear protection, no dust mask, but doesn't he look cool with the shades pushed up on his head.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a work bench top that is being flattened now. I found an employee at Highland hardware where I buy tools and supplies who has a CNC router, he is flattening both top and bottom and cutting the dog holes. It is easy for him and at about $150 for me is very reasonable especially for the accuracy. The top is a 30'' wide by 60'' long veritical grain red oak top that will be 3'' thick after flattending. maye you could find a local millwork shop to do something like that


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

bobfowkes said:


> In the first video, I'm amused that the guy is wearing no eye protection, no ear protection, no dust mask, but doesn't he look cool with the shades pushed up on his head.


 Young guy...Bulletproof


----------



## Noggin (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you do end grain like those videos show?


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just found this post. Hope its OK to reply to one this old.

I have a work bench top I want to flatten. The router sled looks like a good approach. What is not clear to me is how the side rails, that hold the router sled, are line up.

Anybody know the best way to do this?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

minuteman62-64 said:


> Just found this post. Hope its OK to reply to one this old.
> 
> I have a work bench top I want to flatten. The router sled looks like a good approach. What is not clear to me is how the side rails, that hold the router sled, are line up.
> 
> Anybody know the best way to do this?


Do you have a copy of Fine woodworking 2 issues ago? There is a very good one show cased their. I made a version of that one to flatten my work bench.

Basically, if you can secure two straight boards about an inch above your table on the long sides. make them longer than your top so the sled can cut to the ends. You can then make two rails more than twice the width of your top and attach them to your router. I made sure my top was level in all directions as best it could be. Then set up the rails level from any position you set the level in. Use a long level 4' min. Get a big bit made to do this kind of cut. Use some kind of wax on the rails it will make the sled slide like a sled on snow. Make cuts like you mow the lawn. Overlapping slightly. I used a clamp from side to side and ran the sled against it and made side to side cuts. You will love how this works and what a pleasure it will be to work on after it's truly flat.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

WoodMark said:


> Dont quote me, but I think the bit you want is a flat bottom mortising bit. Also I have a friend who tried the sled idea to plane his boards since he didnt have a planer. He had fairly good success doing it this way but it was time consuming. I believe your best bet would be to try to find someone with a planer wide enough or a drum sander. You could also try a hand held belt sander.


Don't do this. It will not be flat or true.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

TimPa said:


> simply attach two stout rails to the sides, using angle steel, channel, probably even pipe. then build a sled, again stout material long enough to ride on the rails for your router and have at it.


This is not needed either. Rails can be straight 2X4s. Make the sled from two straight hardwood strips screwed to the bottom of an oversized router plate.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are a couple of bits that work pretty well for planeing. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-Sh...645310282?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6b113b4a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH...699438805?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20c2570ed5

I just have a 2.25 HP so 2" is as big as I want to go with it.:smile:


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

WoodMark said:


> You could also try a hand held belt sander.


DO NOT bother to even try to use a handheld belt sander. not if you want it flat.

fine woodworking had an article about building a sled like the youtubes that were previously posted. i think it was 2 -3 issues ago


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

After using the router with the correct bit all that's needed is a cabinet scraper and finish sand. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

A better way to express my question would have been: how do I best set the tops of the guide rails so they are in a plane parallel to the plane that best fits the workbench top. Looks like using my 4' level, as described by Al is the way to go.

Thanks, guys.


----------

